# Milky White Substance On Dead Frog...?



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well I lost my second frog yesterday and I noticed that a milky white substance was pooled around the top of her head...? Anyone know what this means? ...(if anything at all)... I just don't want anything to endanger my other two frogs in there... BTW she was an auratus and she was looking a little skinny towards the end...

Thanks,


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

When severely stressed anurans can release skin secretions/toxins and have been known to do so when dying under severe stress. 

I would recommend getting your other frogs checked out and checking the husbandry conditions. 

Ed


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Alright, thank you... I will get that checked out.

Everything seems fine but you never know until it is too late unfortunately


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have come to the conclusion that the other female was stressing her out, as everything else seems to be fine. Thanks again, Ed, for your post.

I also plan on making a new viv for the pair I have left...


----------

